# Hedgehogs and kiwi



## DextersMomhasgotitgoinon (Dec 28, 2015)

So I attempted to see if my new hedgehog likes kiwi. I gave him a tiny piece (probably the size of my pinky nail) and he seemed to like it at first. He started turning his head around and what seemed like licking his quills but it looked somewhat foamy. He's active still and doesn't seem sick. I'm just curious if anyone can tell me why this happened or what it means.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Sounds like he anointed. Perfectly normal, nothing to worry about. It's fun to watch. No one really understands why they do it, but they tend to do it with smells they find interesting. Especially ones they have not encountered before.

I can't comment on if kiwi is safe to offer though. I'm thinking just offhand that it would be too acidic, but hopefully someone else can offer a more educated opinion on that.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

I think kiwi is extremely acidic. Even though to us it tastes sweet. If you ever have a paper cut, try cutting a kiwi with that hand -- you will realize it stings far worse than any orange or grapefruit could ever hope to sting!

Your hedgehog anointed. It is one of their charming behaviours, I guess... Teddy gave us quite a show with his first baby food carrot experience. I had a bright orange hedgehog but luckily it was bath time :lol:


----------

